# Single male gerbil needs loving, experienced home



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I recently bought home a single male gerbil from the adoption section at work. He'd been in store for 3 months and was very aggressive towards people. I adopted him as I thought I'd be able to help him, or at least try to find someone who can! I have not managed to make much progress but he is less aggressive as he doesn't attack you when you put your hand in the cage. I think it is mainly fear.

I also think that he may need a companion - however I am no where near experianced enough to attempt gerbil introductions so have decided it may be better for him to go somewhere more knowledgeable who can try to help him.

Leeroy is approx. 5 months old, he is a big guy, lovely agouti colour with white patches. He does bite and does not like being handled, but I think he will come round in the right home. He is only in a temporary cage right now, which is a PAH Gerbilarium, which you are welcome to have until he can be moved into something more suitable - hopefully with a buddy!

I am in the East Midlands, and can't transport him far, but could maybe organise a transport run if needed.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a couple of lone males who could be possible "friends" for Leroy. I've done a lot of taming of biting Gerbils so hopefully could help him. Only problem is I am in Scotland so of course rather far away.


----------



## MaBabeeez (Aug 30, 2011)

I would love to give him a home but live too far away sorry


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Transport all going ahead the little Gerbil will be coming to live with me


----------

